# t5ho vs led new tank set up?



## Klopek (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello All,

I have tried to read all the threads concerning LED's but I'm still in need of some advice. I am in the process of starting a tank, I would like the lighting to be able to handle most plants well. (to medium light) CO2 will be injected and I plan on using a PMD regime for nutrients. Here are the specs so far:

37x20x28 (LxWxH)
Seachem black sand (at least 3 inches)
CO2 and PMD for nutrients

I"m trying to decide between these 2 36 inch fixtures:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+24726&pcatid=24726

And

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+23753&pcatid=23753

My concern is the depth of my tank which is 28 inches. My questions are:

Would the marineland led fixture provide enough light to penetrate down to the bottom.

Would I only need 1 2 bulb T5HO fixture or should I get 2?

The depth of the tank is troubling me a bit.....any advice from experienced plant keepers is appreciated.


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396

You can check the par and see if it is sufficient. 
Fluorite Black Sand: How long does it last? Does it have all the nutrients in it?


----------



## Klopek (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link shark. I look at that already but did not see the the Marineland Aquatic LED fixture there. The Black sand is just like florite....high CEC and Iron so it doesn't have all the needed nutrients....that's why I dose my tanks daily the needed amount of nutrients.

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice given the height of my tank (28"). In particular will the marineland fixture be enough to give a "medium" level of light to the bottom of the tank.

I think I will need to go with two 2xT5HO fixtures (4 bulbs).....could someone confirm this.



Thank


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

check out the Finnex Ray 2


----------



## Klopek (Sep 4, 2012)

Aquaticz said:


> check out the Finnex Ray 2


That's a possibility. According to this PAR data PAR is approx 40 at 24 inches

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944

But that (I think) is through an empty tank? What would it be through a tank filled with water? I would also need to find someone who ships to Canada.

(so many options....sigh)


----------

